
University of Waterloo Systems Design Engineering 2017 Class Profile - joeyloi
https://medium.com/@joeyloi/systems-design-engineering-2017-class-profile-8bbe8847e8c7
======
drpgq
I sometimes wonder if Canada's tech industry would be more ahead if there was
no TN visa.

~~~
twblalock
Workers in the industry are significantly underpaid relative to the US. With
no easy way to work in the US, I suspect fewer Canadians would choose to study
computer science.

For example, from Google just now, the average software engineering salary in
Vancouver BC is about $73k CAD (about $57k USD), and the average software
engineering salary in Seattle is about $96k USD. That's about a 68% increase
over the Canadian salary, and the cost of living is similar in both cities.

Incidentally, my company has had a number of Waterloo interns over the years
and they have all been excellent. Many of them have moved back to the US after
graduating.

~~~
throw968652
Last year I got offers to intern at one of the big 4 companies in a US office
and a Canadian office. Including relocation bonus, for 14 weeks, in the US I
was offered 31K USD and in Canada 28K CAD, (around 22K USD). A 40% difference.

------
plg
What about straight male vs female in the class? I don't see that graph.

In the 1980s I was accepted into Computer Engineering at Waterloo (undergrad
coop program) but decided against it, partly, because at that time it was like
90% male 10% female, and that mattered to me.

I wonder what it is now?

~~~
josephbiden
I think somewhere in the PDF they said it's like 70/30

~~~
relyio
This is for System Design engineering, OP is asking for CompEng

------
VicVee
36% cheated huh.

Administration is going to love seeing that one released.

~~~
titanomachy
Looks like they took that line out...?

EDIT: never mind, it was in the PDF

------
j7ake
What fraction of jobs are programming jobs versus non programming jobs for
this class of systems design ?

~~~
pkaye
The more detailed report in pdf menions 70% of men and 38% of women are into
software.

------
root-z
"Water! Water! Water! Loo! Loo! Loo!" I need to use the loo every time I
remember this.

------
adamnemecek
[deleted]

~~~
apetresc
It's not the school that's gathering and releasing these statistics, it's just
a graduating student. It's not hard to imagine why he'd be interested in it.

------
zerr
I was hoping for some lecture notes/videos.

EDIT: Gee, downvotes.. instead of lecture video links... too many reddit users
came to HN apparently.

~~~
sctb
Please don't violate the guidelines by complaining about downvotes.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

